# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  AWMN Server Distro...

## Mick Flemm

Μετά από σχετικές συζητίσεις που είχα με τον Φαίδωνα (paravoid) και τον Αχιλλέα (Achille) έχω να σας πω τα εξής:

*ΜΗΝ* βάζετε το Image μου σε routerοPCιά αφού θα βγει μια ειδική ποιό minimal έκδοση για αυτά, το Image αυτό και γενικώς το Setup προορίζεται για Servers και όχι για routerάκια, κοινώς έχει μεγάλες απαιτήσεις και δεν βολεύει τελικά. Επίσεις επιδεί τα παιδιά χρησημοποιούν αποκλειστικά stable πακέτα (και καλά κάνουν) για τα routerοPCιά δεν θα μπορείτε να κάνετε update με τα πακέτα τους.

Αυτό το Setup θα γίνει απ' την αρχή με νέα δεδομένα και αποκλειστικά για Servers και θα έχει 3 επίπεδα ασφαλείας ανάλογα με τον kernel που θα χρησημοποιήσετε.

sorry για το μπλέξιμο παιδιά αλλά δε έλαβα υπόψην μου κάποια βασικά πράγματα (τι να κάνουμε είμαι "λιγάκι" πορωμένος με την ασφάλεια κλπ και ξέφυγα).

Όσοι έχουν το image ας συνεχίσουν να ψάχνουν για bugs για να βοηθήσουμε τα παιδιά που ασχολούνται με την Router Distro να μην τα συμπεριλάβουν, καλό θα ήταν όταν βγει το Router Distro να βάλουν αυτό στο routeroPC τους. 

Όσοι θέλουν να συμετάσχουν στην ομάδα AWMN Server Distro ας στείλουν pm...

----------


## papashark

Κρίμα Mick, γιατί η εγκατάσταση του ήταν μία απόλαυση...  ::

----------


## paravoid

Μπράβο!
Έχεις τη γνώση, τη διάθεση, τη θέληση και την πόρωση, επιτέλους βρήκες και την σωστή εφαρμογή  :: 

Περιττό να πω πως το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όσους θέλουν να κάνουν έναν secure server χωρίς πολύ κόπο...
Πάντα τέτοια και... θα τα πούμε IRC  ::

----------

